# Upgrade My Link to Navigation



## MLS1965 (Apr 2, 2017)

Brand new owner of a 2015 Cruze LTZ with the RS Package. Best I can tell it has most every option but the Navigation. Is it possiable to add this and if so, what would I need. I've seen the correct radio head on eBay, but is more needed..? I thought I've read here that Chevy will not provide the software if the car did not come original with the system. Any help out there..? On a side note I learned that my Cousin works at the plant that made the car on the Dash Install Team. I've had the car about two months and really love it.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...17434-adding-nav-2014-mylink.html#post2777378


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Go for an aftermarket double din style head unit and forget about factory junk.


----------



## MLS1965 (Apr 2, 2017)

So, yes I have the Touch Screen Mylink, Back up camera and I'm guessing the GPS Antenna as I can see where the car is using the OnStar App. Any more info on what the 'silver box' is.? Part number..?


----------

